# Wolf comic - EXODUS



## JamyBundy (Jan 21, 2012)

_Hi all!_

This new comic started on the 4th of January and so far 4 pages have been finished and 3 have been uploaded on deviantART. The main character, Bundy, is based on my reallife dog. I won't tell you yet what the comic is about, the current situation the characters are in will be explained the next pages C:

*Critique and tips* are _VERY_ welcome! I only started drawing wolves in december C:

*Page 1*: http://jamybundy.deviantart.com/#/d4l9ebm *Page 2*: http://jamybundy.deviantart.com/#/d4m8d7z *Page *3: http://jamybundy.deviantart.com/#/d4n0ro0

Page 4 WIPs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, you may know me on dA. If not, here's my page: http://jamybundy.deviantart.com/



_PS._ My kiriban on dA is almost there; be the first to get the *75,000th* pageview and get a fullbody picture with simple bg of your character!


----------

